# Enco 110-2075 motor



## Brxlefty (Feb 15, 2022)

_I am looking for a little help please! I have an Enco 110-2075 lathe that the motor went bad. Where to find the correct motor replacement or where to find motor with VFD _


----------



## machPete99 (Feb 16, 2022)

Hopefully there is a data plate with some information on it, try to post it.
You generally need 3 phase matching your current voltage. Should probably try to match the RPMs, HP, and motor mount.
If it does not exactly match the old motor you may need to calibrate the VFD accordingly.

If the old motor is simply seized up you might be able to disassemble and replace the bearings.


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 16, 2022)

You might be able to source a 2HP Chinese capacitor start motor from Grizzly that would be a drop in replacement.  Otherwise, most US motors will be a slightly different size, mounting style, shaft diameter.  48 and 56 frame US motors would probably fit the bill;  48 frame is thinner and better for tight spots.
Changing to a VFD is more costly,  would require bypassing most of the current control box and entails the same host of motor mechanical issues, so do some research first before spending your hard-earned ducats.
-Mark
PS can the existing motor be repaired?  If the windings are not roasted it should be salvageable, perhaps with a few new parts (capacitor, bearings)


----------



## Brxlefty (Feb 16, 2022)

_The windings was roasted!!! I have thought about a motor from Grizzly #H5384 2hp 1725 rpm single phase 220V has 22mm shaft! I am a rookie on a lathe but enjoy the learning part of making chips! I hope I am on the right track! Thanks for any help or suggestions! _


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 17, 2022)

Looks like a 1.5 HP motor, if that's your original one.  
22 MM shaft would be 0.866 inch


----------



## Brxlefty (Feb 17, 2022)

Yes the original motor was 1.5 hp 1720rpm single phase!


----------

